# Maryland salt order



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are puting together a bulk order for those interested in purchasing de-icing materials and discounted rates. Currently two delivery sites are set up, on in Annapolis, MD at S&S Auto, and one in Owings Mills/Randallstown area. Site to be determined.

Rock Salt:
50# bags - 49 per pallet - $4.40 per bag ($215.60 per pallet)

Mag (Flake)
50# bags - 45 per pallet - $9.30 per bag ($418.50 per pallet)

Mag (Pellets)
50# bags - 45 per pallet - $10.25 per bag ($461.25 per pallet)

Calcium (Flake)
50# bags - 48 per pallet - $8.95 per bag ($429.60 per pallet)

Calcium (Pellets) 
50# bags - 50 per pallet -$11.75 per bag ($587.50 per pallet)

All orders must be in full pallets. Currently the company is waiving the fule surcharge, but this may not be the case for long. Would like to get the order in by the end of Novemember since the price will increase Dec 1st.

Payment must be make at in full at time of pickup. Cash or check, no charge cards please.


Dont think too long, these prices are the cheapest its going to get this year. Get in now or pay more later.


----------

